# badly recorded demo



## Namba (May 29, 2011)

demo link
Here it is, done in one take with one mic on once cassette with one track... but two musicians, me and my good friend Matt, the drummer. We didn't feel like setting things properly until we had some dynamics established, so we recorded this semi-improvised demo to get a feel for what the song's structure would be like. Tell me what you think about the overall idea.


----------



## Valdin (Jun 4, 2011)

I really like the guitaring. The quality is crap, I'll give you that, but as a song I'd say not bad. 

I think I can almost make out what sounds simmilar to singing, but I'm not sure - I can't make out any words. Probably just some weird artifact from less-than-preferable recording quality.

But, like I said, the song's not bad. I love the "Cut!" at the end. =)


----------



## Namba (Jun 4, 2011)

Lol thanks... There are no vocals lol that probably is the artifact you mentioned lol


----------



## Valdin (Jun 4, 2011)

He he he. I also maybe just have bad hearing. ^^'

And you're welcome.


----------



## Namba (Jun 4, 2011)

That means a lot to me bro; thanks


----------



## keretceres (Jun 4, 2011)

I like it, you have something going there, now just try to see if you can get a cleaner recording of it...?


----------



## Namba (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh definitely dude. Once we add some more meat to the song we'll re-do it in slammin' digital stereo.
Thanks bro


----------



## Valdin (Jun 5, 2011)

Got any more demos?


----------



## Namba (Jun 5, 2011)

For another music project one of my friends has some incomplete demos; I'll just have to prompt him to pick them up.
I do have this, however: http://www.purevolume.com/CeruleanCafe


----------



## Valdin (Jun 5, 2011)

Yay. =)


----------

